# Blizzard sues Starcraft 2 cheat-makers.



## Rydian (Oct 16, 2010)

Blizzard last week filed suit in the Los Angeles US District Court against three programmers, accusing them of creating and selling hacks for Starcraft II in violation of the end-user license agreement, Battle.net terms of use, and copyright law. 
[...]
Blizzard is accusing the trio of multiple counts of copyright infringement, and demanding damages and disgorgement of any profits reaped by the distribution and sale of the hacks. The company also accuse the defendants of inducing others to infringe on their copyright, saying, "When users of the Hacks download, install, and use the Hacks, they copy StarCraft II copyrighted content into their computer's RAM in excess of the scope of their limited license, as set forth in the EULA and ToU, and create derivative works of StarCraft II." [/p]




source

Updated source.


----------



## Rubbie (Oct 16, 2010)

intresting


----------



## sdnoob (Oct 16, 2010)

woah, doesn't pay to cheat, does it?


----------



## Amak (Oct 16, 2010)

hmmm... don't most (if not all) cheats just modify memory offsets etc. ? how can those be copyrighted? smells like a fear campaign, to me.


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 16, 2010)

this won't work out, since there are so many cheaters! how would you sue them all?



			
				rubbie said:
			
		

> intresting


how do you mean spam


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 16, 2010)

well either way blizzard has enough money to lose this case.  they're just doing this to scare other would-be hackers.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 16, 2010)

serves them right

if only nintendo did this to the cheating mk fags


----------



## keine (Oct 16, 2010)

i think this is ridiculous. companies should not have the right to sue people for simply tinkering w/ the system. if blizzard doesn't want people to cheat....why didn't they lock up their system tight? its their own fault, where is their security team? better yet if they don't want people to mess w/ their procuct....then why did they put it out there? "oh! but its the experience, they are ruining the system." ever since trophies and gamerscore, rankings....things have gotten out of control. now companies seem to have some right over how you are intended to use their product. "no, you can't dance naked in mmo x, it destroys the experience" the idea that a person can destroy a controlled "experience" is very hard to comprehend. 
no developers, you can no longer put cheat codes into your games, because we have ass hats who treasure their gamerscore.....and where would they be, if someone cheated their gamerscore. protecting the "experience" for people who are 10 out of 5million on the leaderboards. wouldn't want their experience to be disrupted. wtf! people?
it's like blizzard suing for people who run around naked in wow because they destroy the "experience." give me a f'ing break.
why should a company have control over how people interact in their system. 
how can you copyright and protect a community? a space?
i'm gonna get lamblasted for my views, but oh well.
if i don't want to cheat, i get a group of friends together have a lan party....and nobody cheats. this overlord protecting the space/community/experience and suing anyone who gets out of line, is absolute trash.
edit: however we don't have lan parties anymore.....precisely because of this system. did you see lan? in sc2? no? why? because of this "protected iron rule experience trash/garbage" effectively taking away one of the best aspects of the game.
this type of tactics and fear mongering dictation and rule, should stop people from using products from a company so set on domination and lock/key type.

whats next? you can't mod, cause we never wanted the game to be experienced like that?
and fyi, i don't give a flying f, about gamerscore/trophies/leaderboards/rankings/ladders/etc. if i want to cheat on single player, i do. however, i don't cheat online because it torques people off. however this reason alone does not give developers the right to iron fist us.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 16, 2010)

lol... suing cheaters... they should lose the case. if there are cheaters using exploits that can't be fixed using a spot patch, then they deserve to lose the case. if you can't make a base to a game right, then sue the people who modified the stuff instead of fixing the code and redistribute the game, then... you should not have even made the game.


----------



## antwill (Oct 16, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> this won't work out, since there are so many cheaters! how would you sue them all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they're not suing the cheaters, they're suing the cheat makers...


----------



## Delta517 (Oct 16, 2010)

it's a nice way showing people not to fuck around making hacks and stuff, but isn't this going a little to far?


----------



## 431unknown (Oct 16, 2010)

i saw this and was just like wtf. how can they sue for cheating and it's not like they forced the others that used their cheats to use them.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 16, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> kwartel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea, suing the makers isn't suing cheaters at all? they probably tested them in game, so that would also make them cheaters too.


----------



## DarkWay (Oct 16, 2010)

okay so you're saying, they shouldn't scare of these wannabe hackers off and have all the legit players have their online gaming experience ruined by some prat that needs to cheat in a game to accomplish anything? 
which in turn will ruin the sales ratings of the game because nobody but hackers and cheaters will want to play the game online, in which these days is a major factor when buying a game.

congratrulations you make a whole lot of sense! /clap


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 16, 2010)

cheat on my wayward son.


----------



## Sephxus (Oct 16, 2010)

fuck cheaters.  i've been saying that my whole life, and i will be saying in it 'till the day i die.  fuck cheaters.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 16, 2010)

darkway said:
			
		

> okay so you're saying, they shouldn't scare of these wannabe hackers off and have all the legit players have their online gaming experience ruined by some prat that needs to cheat in a game to accomplish anything?
> which in turn will ruin the sales ratings of the game because nobody but hackers and cheaters will want to play the game online, in which these days is a major factor when buying a game.
> 
> congratrulations you make a whole lot of sense! /clap


no, we are pointing out that they are suing these people for money to keep cheaters out. now that they have made the fact that the game is hackable, there will be more attempts, and i guess more law suits. you do know they are owned by moneyvision right? why sue for the moneyz instead of patching? to cover their asses, that's why.


----------



## keine (Oct 16, 2010)

darkway said:
			
		

> okay so you're saying, they shouldn't scare of these wannabe hackers off and have all the legit players have their online gaming experience ruined by some prat that needs to cheat in a game to accomplish anything?
> which in turn will ruin the sales ratings of the game because nobody but hackers and cheaters will want to play the game online, in which these days is a major factor when buying a game.



that sounds nice. i vote yes!

(i find the prats to be the monkeys hoarding their gamerscore/rankings/trophies and feeling special about it.)
as long as we are throwing the term "prats" around.

why don't you control you're own! experience. have a lan party...instead of gaming w/ a bunch of total random strangers. how do you have any control over them or what they can/will/want to do? how is that even right?
i say, let em cheat, and destroy this whole controlled experience garbage, hoarding of leaderboard rankings etc.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 16, 2010)

i can understand a lawsuit to scare hackers of online games away.  nobody likes when somebody else is cheating, it can ruin the fun.

however, this i don't agree with.



			
				quote said:
			
		

> blizzard also say that distribution of the programs in question encourage users to violate blizzard's copyrights.
> 
> "when users of the hacks download, install, and use the hacks, they copy starcraft ii copyrighted content into their computer's ram in excess of the scope of their limited license, as set forth in the eula and tou, and create derivative works of starcraft ii."


i think that's just part of the suit as an attempt to make sure it's successful.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Oct 16, 2010)

this reminds me of the "game genie" debacle in the '80s. but they are not entirely comparable, given the absence of online multiplayer back then.

i don't see anything productive about blizzard's actions. in the interests of their intellectual property, they are adopting brutal measures. it sounds like they would have to establish that computer hacking would effectively drive down their sales of starcraft ii, which i imagine would be hard to prove, if not impossible. this is to say nothing of the possibility of simply releasing a correction patch. but i freely admit i have no knowledge of copyright law except the bare rudiments.

they're going after a molehill by use of a mountain; they're using litigation against the creation of cheat codes for computer software. there's no point in defending blizzard. if by chance they do succeed in expropriating the cheat creators, it is only because the draconian logic of intellectual property has effectively expropriated the rights of the consumer.

edits 1 & 2: grammar. and typos.


----------



## Kane91z (Oct 16, 2010)

sounds more like an activision move than a blizzard one - they already banned everyone's accounts that cheated in single player mode. i'm beginning to not like this whole play a single player game online on our servers thing.


----------



## DarkWay (Oct 16, 2010)

sterl500 said:
			
		

> darkway said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i find the word "prat" to be a highly under used word, which is a shame because i think it's a brilliant word 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





also having a lan party is difficult to do on a day to day basis. on top of that, lan parties cannot be compared to the online experience.
"hording of leaderboards" as you say isn't something i'm fussed about, if i play i game i ply it to enjoy it. not play it to get frustrated when some cheating prat comes in and ruins the entire game making it totally one sided and end up turning it off.


----------



## keine (Oct 16, 2010)

darkway said:
			
		

> also having a lan party is difficult to do on a day to day basis.



do you know why? we dont have lan parties anymore?
because of this "controlled experience" stuff. blizzard needs to control you. thus no lan option. they don't like it when they can't tentacle in to your house and control your experience.bind you w/ stakes to their eula.
epic win. for the leaderboard whores.
edit: read that wrong. lol. wow, i'm leaving this debate, too worked up now.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 16, 2010)

@darkway: in the op they also stated that the damage is "immediate, and irreplaceable", which is a telling sign that it can't be fixed. i haven't been in a modded lobby in mw2 in ages, even then you just leave. it's when every lobby is modded that you get pissed off.

@keine: this isn't much of a debate though...


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 16, 2010)

who the fuck would wan't to cheat on a online game? (well maybe people that sucks on the game xd)


----------



## antwill (Oct 16, 2010)

sterl500 said:
			
		

> yea, suing the makers isn't suing cheaters at all? they probably tested them in game, so that would also make them cheaters too.


except for the fact that these people not only made and distributed the hacks, they are profiting off it. you can't go and say that these people are also probably cheaters as you have no proof either way to support your claim. so no, they aren't suing cheaters they are suing these 3 individuals who created the hacks.


----------



## keine (Oct 16, 2010)

yeah, you're right its not. 
just the principle of it. i'd side w/ the cheaters/hackers any day before i'd side w/ blizzard and their eula.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 16, 2010)

keine said:
			
		

> i think this is ridiculous. companies should not have the right to sue people for simply tinkering w/ the system. if blizzard doesn't want people to cheat....why didn't they lock up their system tight? its their own fault, where is their security team? better yet if they don't want people to mess w/ their procuct....then why did they put it out there? "oh! but its the experience, they are ruining the system." ever since trophies and gamerscore, rankings....things have gotten out of control. now companies seem to have some right over how you are intended to use their product. "no, you can't dance naked in mmo x, it destroys the experience" the idea that a person can destroy a controlled "experience" is very hard to comprehend.
> no developers, you can no longer put cheat codes into your games, because we have ass hats who treasure their gamerscore.....and where would they be, if someone cheated their gamerscore. protecting the "experience" for people who are 10 out of 5million on the leaderboards. wouldn't want their experience to be disrupted. wtf! people?
> it's like blizzard suing for people who run around naked in wow because they destroy the "experience." give me a f'ing break.
> why should a company have control over how people interact in their system.
> ...



*amen bro*

this day and age you are treated like a criminal if you cheat, even if the cheat is built in the game you are still treated like a criminal, it is ridiculous, a good example is with the jailbreak as soon as people managed to find cheats for certain games straight away we don't want cheats! cheats ruin online gaming! blah blah blah! well who cares! you can't even go online with a jailbreak anyway, stupid idiots, that i thinks is the main reason we don't see any trainers with the jailbreak because of people like that who only care about their precious trophies and online.

cheats back in the day add replayability, i remember having so much fun in sonic 2 because of the debug mode, i still go back to it even now, that kind of fun is very extinct in today's games which is a real shame, i don't care about silly leaderboards or achievements, i play for fun, gaming is about escaping life's problems, i don't want those kind of restrictions in my gaming aswell, gaming is about having no limits.

i bet soon you will go to jail if you cheat in games, it's already seen as a crime, what is stopping them taking it to the next level.
{flamesuit on}


----------



## Sterling (Oct 16, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> sterl500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn i didn't see that they were selling them. xd i wasn't criticizing your post either, just pointing out that they probably also tested them in game too... which makes them cheaters, not just the cheat makers.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 16, 2010)

keine said:
			
		

> darkway said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gaming today is all about control, online, spying, forced remote updates developers want to control the way you want to play, it's not about what you want anymore.


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 17, 2010)

"living in a world so cold... wasting away. living in a shell with no soul, since you gone away..."

we live in a world dominated by the most powerful. in respect to power, blizzard wins. no matter your moral, no matter what you believe in, things hosted by blizzard will be dominated by blizzard. is it fair? no, but equality would be unfair.


----------



## narutofan777 (Oct 17, 2010)

lol wtf just some folks who cheated now they gonna get sued? bs


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Oct 17, 2010)

zetta_x said:
			
		

> "living in a world so cold... wasting away. living in a shell with no soul, since you gone away..."
> 
> we live in a world dominated by the most powerful. in respect to power, blizzard wins. no matter your moral, no matter what you believe in, things hosted by blizzard will be dominated by blizzard. is it fair? no, but equality would be unfair.



your logic doesn't make any sense to me. in accepting that the current situation for the hackers is unfair, how does it follow that equality (presumably an even footing between blizzard and the sued, for example) would also be unfair?


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 17, 2010)

think of it this way, blizzard are suing guys who were deliberately disrupting their service, and enabling others to disrupt the service. it's bad for blizzard's business.

i think it may also violate the computer misuse act, but i'm not certain.
anyway, the case is strong enough on that alone, the copyright crap isn't necessary, and probably untrue since patches are a list of changes made to something.
it's unauthorised changing of code but i dunno if they ever counts as copyright violation.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2010)

yay


----------



## Joktan (Oct 17, 2010)

wow that seams a little over board...ban them but sue???wow.


----------



## exangel (Oct 17, 2010)

rupeeclock said:
			
		

> think of it this way, blizzard are suing guys who were deliberately disrupting their service, and enabling others to disrupt the service. it's bad for blizzard's business.


that's exactly how i see it.  
but as far as cheating goes with console and offline/single-player games, another person touched upon something that i had nearly forgotten about -- debug modes and other content not accessible without cheating.  i have vague recollections of debug rooms in rpg's up until playstation or ps2-era, for instance. it is sad that stuff like that is pretty much removed from modern games.


----------



## antwill (Oct 17, 2010)

joktan said:
			
		

> wow that seams a little over board...ban them but sue???wow.


they're not suing the actual cheaters. they're suing the creators of the hack. someone change the title so people like joktan who don't read the article and only the title know this.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Oct 17, 2010)

rupeeclock said:
			
		

> think of it this way, blizzard are suing guys who were deliberately disrupting their service, and enabling others to disrupt the service. it's bad for blizzard's business.
> 
> i think it may also violate the computer misuse act, but i'm not certain.
> anyway, the case is strong enough on that alone, the copyright crap isn't necessary, and probably untrue since patches are a list of changes made to something.
> it's unauthorised changing of code but i dunno if they ever counts as copyright violation.



from what i've read, that act was designed with high-security (as opposed to before the act was introduced) information systems in mind. the wikipedia article you cited covers identity theft, and specifically, grounds to prove intent of material theft, which r v. gold & schifreen lacked. i'm not convinced you can place an online computer game in the same vein. by that same standard, console emulators can be placed under the same blanket; furthermore, their guilt would be held to the same standard by hackers who attempt something a little less than grand larceny. it also extends to trojan horses and viruses. the starcraft ii cheats were not created for the intention of petty theft or computer terrorism.


----------



## Joktan (Oct 17, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> joktan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i did read it for your information.and i didn't understand fully.i thought they were just the developers of the cheats cheating.and i didn't know they meant distributing it.so thats why i said ban them.


----------



## Duero (Oct 17, 2010)

they should sue all cheaters including the idiots mw2 cheaters and try to make a better anti cheat system. and why do you ask me why should we sue cheaters ?? some time of punishment should they have for making a good game bad ? so sue them or breaks there computers or make cheating a crime im so tired of cheaters sure if you use cheats to beat a game in single player hey thats fine no one ellse cares but to use cheats to get kills just cuz you suck thats bad. i suck as hell on sc2 and mw2 but i play for fun i have lost 50 out of 55 matches 1vs1 but i don´t use cheats for that i just now i need to train more to become better or just stop play if i can not handel it.


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Oct 17, 2010)

yeah im completely fine with this, they are protecting their property and protecting their userbase. if i payed $60 for starcraft 2 i would be pissed if online was ruined by cheaters

i give blizzard kudos for this, alot of companies dont bother trying to stop cheating on their online services


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 17, 2010)

ripandsip said:
			
		

> lol wtf just some folks who cheated now they gonna get sued? bs



terms of service, ever heard of it. like the bulk of gamers out there, you probably couldn't be bothered too read the tos. it is clearly outlined in many online games, the rules of owning and playing the game online, if players choose to not abide by the rules they deserve to get banned permanently.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Oct 17, 2010)

awesome, i would have loved to have seen the person's face when they got spammed online. but why is the hacker getting sued, i'm not familiar with the game hack, but are they distributing some illegal files or is this some sort of trainer\patch.  if its the latter i understand, but if not than i dont understand.


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 17, 2010)

I like this.

I despise online cheaters and I'm pretty sure a plethora of others do so as well.
Cheaters ruin the game experience for others and just eliminates all the fun. The game becomes unfair.

What better way to stop cheaters than to take out the source?

Also, Blizzard always has cheats in their games. Often linked with popular culture, the cheat codes can be found online. They only work on singleplayer, and any level completed with cheats do not give achievements. They only work in single player, I repeat.

Stopping online cheating is one thing that I would think gamers would unanimously get behind.


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 17, 2010)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> zetta_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The logic I made was from Blizzards point of view, of course it is contradictious, it's from a company!


----------



## Rydian (Oct 17, 2010)

Duero said:
			
		

> they should sue all cheaters including the idiots mw2 cheaters and try to make a better anti cheat system. and why do you ask me why should we sue cheaters ?? some time of punishment should they have for making a good game bad ? so sue them or breaks there computers or make cheating a crime im so tired of cheaters sure if you use cheats to beat a game in single player hey thats fine no one ellse cares but to use cheats to get kills just cuz you suck thats bad. i suck as hell on sc2 and mw2 but i play for fun i have lost 50 out of 55 matches 1vs1 but i don´t use cheats for that i just now i need to train more to become better or just stop play if i can not handel it.


Sorry, lawyers and courts are too busy with shit that actually matters (like [censored] crimes and murders) to care about your kill/death ratio on MW2.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 17, 2010)

That's epic.

If you hack in an online game, I feel that this is a lenient punishment.


----------



## sdnoob (Oct 17, 2010)

Blizzard targets the top of the cycle. If there's no one to make cheats, there won't be any cheaters.
Then they can patch the old hacks/cheats and be done with that, logically.


----------



## Raiser (Oct 17, 2010)

keine said:
			
		

> i think this is ridiculous. companies should not have the right to sue people for simply tinkering w/ the system. if blizzard doesn't want people to cheat....why didn't they lock up their system tight? its their own fault, where is their security team? better yet if they don't want people to mess w/ their procuct....then why did they put it out there? "oh! but its the experience, they are ruining the system." ever since trophies and gamerscore, rankings....things have gotten out of control. now companies seem to have some right over how you are intended to use their product. "no, you can't dance naked in mmo x, it destroys the experience" the idea that a person can destroy a controlled "experience" is very hard to comprehend.
> no developers, you can no longer put cheat codes into your games, because we have ass hats who treasure their gamerscore.....and where would they be, if someone cheated their gamerscore. protecting the "experience" for people who are 10 out of 5million on the leaderboards. wouldn't want their experience to be disrupted. wtf! people?
> it's like blizzard suing for people who run around naked in wow because they destroy the "experience." give me a f'ing break.
> why should a company have control over how people interact in their system.
> ...


tl;dr

Cheating is cheating. If single player doesn't affect multi at all, that's fine. But in SC2, there's the achievement system. Wouldn't be fair if a million players spent hundreds of hours and got their achievements legit while a number of others cheat and get them all in 10 minutes.

Not gonna rant. So here's my say:
Any cheating with any relation to multiplayer should and must be punished for. Period. Go Blizzard.


----------



## antwill (Oct 17, 2010)

All these people going "Oh but I bought the game, I should be able to do whatever I want with it to enjoy the experience." Sure you can, but what about those who bought it and didn't cheat, do they have the same right?


----------



## Sterling (Oct 17, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> All these people going "Oh but I bought the game, I should be able to do whatever I want with it to enjoy the experience." Sure you can, but what about those who bought it and didn't cheat, do they have the same right?


That's a contradictory statement you have there. They have the same right to cheat yes. What else can they do, but fight fire with fire when a developer no longer cares? Here is an example: I play monopoly with my friends every Tuesday, and every time we finish the game I am the winner (I cheated). They all suspect foul play, so they devise ways to cheat and team up without me knowing. Therefore they are fight fire with fire. However if we had a referee who could detect all my foul play, then the problem would not have started. Cheating makes the game better for some, and as it grows because others can do it as well, then it becomes a pain in the ass. My point here is that the developer is the one who calls the shots on who gets banned, and they are the ones that define cheating. If one person cheats, then multiple people can cheat. If they nip the problem in the ass, then less people will have the resources to cheat. It is but a choice to cheat, and it may or may not have consequences. I just wish Blizzard had not sued for money, especially when they have more than a chance to win.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 17, 2010)

nintendo needs to do this to get read of the cheating mk fags


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Oct 17, 2010)

If this was an offline game and people where cheating I don't think anyone but the biggest moralfag would care. The problem with online is any cheat, even the fun ones that give you no advantage or even make things harder/impossible impact on everyone else's play. I know you hear from people that they are only doing it 4TL, and that the massive boost on leader boards doesn't matter, well set up a private server where people are allowed to cheat. You'll get to play with the game engine without ruining everyone else's time. No way to set up a private server yet? Well they almost all call themselves hackers, hack one together.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Oct 17, 2010)

Does this blanket ban on cheats include modifications to the single-player campaign as well? Also, can anybody point me to evidence that the defendants acquired material profit (money) from distribution of these cheat-codes?


----------



## antwill (Oct 18, 2010)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> Does this blanket ban on cheats include modifications to the single-player campaign as well? Also, can anybody point me to evidence that the defendants acquired material profit (money) from distribution of these cheat-codes?


Just read the link... Although to be fair Rydain should have linked to the source that qj.net used instead. It is much better. Here it is.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 18, 2010)

This is off-topic but what the hell happened to the capital letters in the first 3/4 of this topic?

I don't and did not see any message.  Maybe it got adblocked, or it's because I use the Lite skin.  Plus, this was the only topic I saw with this problem.


----------



## Raiser (Oct 18, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> This is off-topic but what the hell happened to the capital letters in the first 3/4 of this topic?
> Haven't you seen the red message at the top of each page?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Oct 18, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was very informative, thank you. However, Blizzard's accusations that they were selling the hacks isn't enough for me. Is there a web site that acted as an intermediary in selling the hacks to players? I haven't been able to find one, but that doesn't mean it's non-existent.


----------



## antwill (Oct 18, 2010)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am unaware of it, but I agree, it's not exactly hard evidence, but at the moment it's the only evidence of such. Maybe if the court documents get released the website will be mentioned there?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 18, 2010)

It's probably been shut down. Single player campaign is not effected by the anti-cheat rules, just online play. If you are caught hacking or cheating the system in any way in Blizzard's games, you will get banned and can face legal implications.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 18, 2010)

Serves them right.  They want to ruin games for everyone else, they can pay the price.  If Nintendo's online system was better, they could do this for cheaters in all of their games.  Nintendo WFC games are full of cheaters, and it's annoying to play those games, since you usually always find hackers.


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 18, 2010)

i really dnt see what's the fun in cheating in any video game 

it doesn't prove anything; whoever does it has serious issues.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 18, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> i really dnt see what's the fun in cheating in any video game
> 
> it doesn't prove anything; whoever does it has serious issues.



Agreed, why play the game if your going to cheat to make it easier.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 18, 2010)

SC2 uses a rated battle system online, you start out at the bottom and work your way up through each league as you win games, the higher you are rated, the more likely you are to get selected for tournaments and international competition. Don't like the fact that you are losing? Just cheat and destroy the opponents with ease.


----------



## playallday (Oct 18, 2010)

.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Oct 18, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> It's probably been shut down. Single player campaign is not effected by the anti-cheat rules, just online play. If you are caught hacking or cheating the system in any way in Blizzard's games, you will get banned and can face legal implications.



If it did in fact exist, you're likely to be right. However, wouldn't there be some trace? A dead link, or even an external forum topic on the subject with aforementioned dead links? For example, there are many links to RAR parts of pornography videos in other forums. The links are likely to be dead, but their existence could testify to the likelihood that it once operated. It's odd that no such site has been referenced by the corporate gaming press, or those sycophantic blogs like Kotaku.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Oct 18, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> i really dnt see what's the fun in cheating in any video game
> 
> it doesn't prove anything; whoever does it has serious issues.



That is hardly the point here. We should be interested solely in the fact that Blizzard is presently walking on (forgive the pun) thin ice. If no proof of material profit can be established, their case is moot. And who are you to say that using cheat-codes in a game doesn't prove anything? Endless Youtube videos of speed-runs, the possible fun of playing Super Mario Bros. with a moon jump hack; these are just a few of the contradictions in your argument. Can you prove a case in which somebody using cheat-codes has "serious issues"? Before you make such a cavalier blanket statement, at least take the trouble to provide an example to back up your claim, even if it is illusory. In that case, tearing you down will become intellectually stimulating and fun, just like Scrabble.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 18, 2010)

MEGAMANTROTSKY, they obviously meant in online multiplayer in order to gain an unfair advantage over somebody else.

You know, considering that's the entire damn topic of this news posting.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Oct 18, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> MEGAMANTROTSKY, they obviously meant in online multiplayer in order to gain an unfair advantage over somebody else.
> 
> You know, considering that's the entire damn topic of this news posting.



If he really meant online multiplayer, I apologize. I hung myself upon the words "any video game" and thought it was an attack on cheat-codes in general.


----------

